# Various Cichlids but need to know sexes



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, i bought a variety of Cichlids and i was wandering if people could help me identify the sex of each one, thanks for your time!

Red Jewel



Rusty


Hongi



Venustus


Mpanga


Thanks for your help and time


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Venestus and Hongi male

Rusty looks either female or juvi.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

You need to vent the Mphanga to tell the sex.


----------



## Russo (Apr 20, 2008)

Cool thanks guys, anyone have an idea about the red jewel?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

no clue about the jewel sry never kept them. is there a dominent male Rusty in the tank. If there is than a juvy male might keep juvy colors, but if its the only one than its a female


----------

